# '95 4x4 4-cyl. HB - valve cover gasket



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

It appears my valve cover is leaking oil leading me to think I need to change the valve cover gasket. Is this an easy project? If so, can someone give me the steps on what to do and what to replace (e.g., I've read something about a cam plug, do I need to use silicone when I install the new gasket, etc.). Any step by step details is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

yes, it also states you should replace the rubber plug (cam plug).


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i only use permatex on the bottom of the cam plug the rest is easy unbolt the 8 bolt holding the valve cover on take the cover off remove the rubber gasket and cam plugs clean off all of the contact surfaces install the new rubber in to the valve cover apply silicon to the bottom were the plug contacts the head insert plugs reinstall valve cover and install all eight bolts and torque accordingly


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

94_nismo_freak said:


> i only use permatex on the bottom of the cam plug the rest is easy unbolt the 8 bolt holding the valve cover on take the cover off remove the rubber gasket and cam plugs clean off all of the contact surfaces install the new rubber in to the valve cover apply silicon to the bottom were the plug contacts the head insert plugs reinstall valve cover and install all eight bolts and torque accordingly


Ok. Thanks. So you are saying just put silicon on the "bottom" of the cam plugs and reinsert them and place the new gasket on the "valve cover" and not on the head, prior to reinstalling? Thanks again.

Michael


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You might want to shell out the extra money and buy a Nissan gasket. I tried an aftermarket gasket (Fel-Pro I think) and it only lasted about a year. The Nissan gasket has been on 2 or 3 years.

Be sure and place a dab of silicone on each side of the cam plug where it meets the head after the plug is in place. This will seal any gaps when the valve cover gasket goes over it.

I didn't understand 94_nismo_freaks explaination.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

how much torque on the bolts?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Oldnissanguy said:


> You might want to shell out the extra money and buy a Nissan gasket. I tried an aftermarket gasket (Fel-Pro I think) and it only lasted about a year. The Nissan gasket has been on 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Be sure and place a dab of silicone on each side of the cam plug where it meets the head after the plug is in place. This will seal any gaps when the valve cover gasket goes over it.
> 
> I didn't understand 94_nismo_freaks explaination.


Wow that's wierd may Felpro lasted 10-15 years. those screws that secure the valve cover are only torqued to about 48-65 in lbs, I recently changed mine to hex head bolt/w lock washers cause it's easier to work with than those #3 phillip head screws.


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

Oldnissanguy said:


> You might want to shell out the extra money and buy a Nissan gasket. I tried an aftermarket gasket (Fel-Pro I think) and it only lasted about a year. The Nissan gasket has been on 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Be sure and place a dab of silicone on each side of the cam plug where it meets the head after the plug is in place. This will seal any gaps when the valve cover gasket goes over it.
> 
> I didn't understand 94_nismo_freaks explaination.


Thanks. So you are recommending installing new cam plugs? Also, you put the new plugs in and after they are in put silicon around the plugs?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

CMax03 said:


> Wow that's wierd may Felpro lasted 10-15 years. those screws that secure the valve cover are only torqued to about 48-65 in lbs, I recently changed mine to hex head bolt/w lock washers cause it's easier to work with than those #3 phillip head screws.


48-65! Thats more like head torgue spec's
The valve cover is 7-11 ft-lb's
Start with the left, jump to the right rear, right front, left rear, right front end, left rear end, right rear end, left front end
Start with a 2-3 ft-lb in above sequence then go to the 7-11 ft-lb same sequence...


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> 48-65! Thats more like head torgue spec's
> The valve cover is 7-11 ft-lb's
> Start with the left, jump to the right rear, right front, left rear, right front end, left rear end, right rear end, left front end
> Start with a 2-3 ft-lb in above sequence then go to the 7-11 ft-lb same sequence...


Good stuff...thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> 48-65! Thats more like head torgue spec's
> The valve cover is 7-11 ft-lb's
> Start with the left, jump to the right rear, right front, left rear, right front end, left rear end, right rear end, left front end
> Start with a 2-3 ft-lb in above sequence then go to the 7-11 ft-lb same sequence...


you may torque your head to 48-65 in/lbs....Not me, thats only 4-5 ft/lbs, If you didn't Know it...b4 you correct folks make sure you read the reply (in/lbs) not (ft/lbs)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

latechslack wanted to know how tight to go on his VALVE cover.. not the HEAD, and the info given was pulled directly from a Nissan service manual


----------

